# The best has yet to come.



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

For all you car lovers...Can you guess what we're working on this week from this sneak preview? cheers for now.


----------



## deanms (Nov 13, 2014)

The new Bentley Flying Spur?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Bentley Flying Spur :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

As above!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Not a flying spur, doors look too straight lol, They don't have chrome door handles or brightware at the bottom of the doors...
My guess is it's a Mulsanne? :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep id say mulsanne


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't wait for your detail pictures and video.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

USA make..


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

VW Phaeton?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Look at the wheel base and size...


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

hmmmmm Mulsanne





 :lol:

only joking

I think Mulsanne too


----------



## AndyFL2 (Nov 2, 2011)

99.9% sure it's a Bentley Mulsanne...... If it's not, it's a kit car with Mulsanne rims ...lol


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

C'mon TCD are you going to put us out of our misery?


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes definately a Mulsanne! I'll eat my hat and change my name to Jennifer if not.


----------



## david247 (Jan 9, 2015)

aston martin rapide?


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nissan Juke.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Markg2013 said:


> Nissan Juke.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone the car has now gone back to its owner and I have lots of pictures to go through and a video to do as well. I hope to have more information tomorrow, I shall do a full post on Detailing World as well as my website and would like to launch the video at the same time cheers for now.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

So was it a Juke then?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Top Car Detailing said:


> Hi Everyone the car has now gone back to its owner and I have lots of pictures to go through and a video to do as well. I hope to have more information tomorrow, I shall do a full post on Detailing World as well as my website and would like to launch the video at the same time cheers for now.


You are definitely a tease


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi everyone I am still working on the video but hope to have it ready for tomorrow as there is still a lot of work to do. I have uploaded a picture part way through the detail for now cheers everyone.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top Car Detailing said:


> Hi everyone I am still working on the video but hope to have it ready for tomorrow as there is still a lot of work to do. I have uploaded a picture part way through the detail for now cheers everyone.


Can't wait for this:thumb:


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

*Bentley Mulsanne Mulliner*

Hi everyone I noticed some of you were guessing what car it might be so I have now uploaded the video of the Bentley Mulsanne Mulliner hope you like it cheers for now.

Here is a link to the website page bellow were you can see the before and after pictures of the car cheers for now.

http://topcardetailing.co.uk/bentley-mulsanne/


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So what this car need, to be corrected??


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful car in and out!

I cannot help but think that you need to put a before and after video together so that we can appreciate JUST how good this car is Now!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunning car and work that !!!


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is the link to the page on the website as you can see the before and after shots here. http://topcardetailing.co.uk/bentley-mulsanne/
The next car that I shall be working on is in a league of its own stay tuned cheers for now.


----------

